# Caulking under brick mold on exterior door



## Windows on Wash

Post up a picture if you can.


----------



## s.klinger

I've uploaded photos. Thanks for your help.


----------



## joecaption

Depends on how the siding was done.
If it was installed right there would have been house wrap on the wall and wrapped inside the door opening.
Would it have been better to have caulked behind it, yes.
Is it a big deal no.
I'd be more concerned with if there was Z moulding over the brick moulding at the top, how they flashed the rough opening before the door was install, and if they added anything under the threshold where it sticks out beyond the sheathing.
There's always moisture forming behind vinyl siding, that's why there's supposed to be house wrap or at least tar paper behind it.
I also would have had them replace the wood brick moulding with PVC. That's the first place the door will start rotting.
Make sure to paint the jams and door ASAP.


----------



## s.klinger

Thanks for your reply. The original door was added later. Before that there was no door there. There is flashing and caulking underneath the threashold and there is house wrap on top of the sheathing. There is no house wrap wrapped around the door opening. The door and frame have already been painted. I use a garden hose with a nozzle to wash around the doorway and am concerned that water will get behind the siding and run under the brick molding and wonder if this should be enough of a concern to remove the brick molding and caulk behind it. Thanks again.
S.K.


----------



## joecaption

Unless you get a 100 MPH horizontal wind blown rain it's a non issue.
Just use a 50 year caulking between the J and the brick moulding.
Once again I'd be more concerned if there's no roof over that area with what looks like no Z moulding over the door and what looks like improperly installed J moulding.

At the top of the door water can get in behind the brick moulding, on the sides unless you have water that's figured out how to run sideways it's just going to run down and leak out at the bottom.


----------



## s.klinger

Thanks. There is roof above the door and a very heavy horizontal rain will hit only the lower portion of the door. My biggest concern is when using the garden hose. I would need to remember to be gentle with the hose or spend a little time and caulk underneath the brick molding. Thanks again.
S.K.


----------

